# Moving from an amateur to a professional



## turtledove773 (Apr 24, 2013)

I would like to move to the next level from amateur to professional, specifically in the portrait and wedding genre. Obviously I'm going to need an equipment upgrade (I own an older version of the Canon Rebel XT) What are your suggestions that will not break the bank?? What lenses should I have in my arsenal? 

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2013)

A pair of cameras is handy...so are a pair of GOOD, camera-maker flashes, like the Canon 580 EX-II. Do not scrimp on the flash units. If you want to stay Canon, I'd say buy the Canon's 17-55 f/2.8 or whatever it is as the "basic" lens for most shots, and put that on an EOS 60D body, with one of the 580 EX-II flashes. For the second rig, same camera would be ideal, but a Rebel of one sort or another would be okay. It would be nice to have a good stabilizer-equipped lens too, a moderate wide to short tele, to shoot outdoor candids with...even the 24-105 f/4 L which has Image Stabilizer (IS) and USM focusing, would make a decent outdoor "semi-wide to true telephoto" lens on a crop-body camera like the 60D or one of the Rebels. That camera would need a flash too.

Just as a note: this week I went into a photo store and they have four 580 EX-II flashes for sale used, all at $150 each....now...I don't know about you, but if I were a wedding shooter, I would buy all four of those, for the price of about one brand-new one...


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2013)

How big is your bank?


----------



## turtledove773 (Apr 24, 2013)

LOL not very big!  I would like to stay under 1500.00 if possible!


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2013)

turtledove773 said:


> LOL not very big!  I would like to stay under 1500.00 if possible!



O.K., then for that budget, you will be able to get one decent body for your upgrade.

To go professional, I think you're going to need a larger budget to cover the items that Derrel has listed.


----------



## turtledove773 (Apr 24, 2013)

I would like to also note that most of photography would be mainly outdoors so that may make some difference with flashes.


----------



## turtledove773 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have already been looking at the EOS 60D body with a Tamron 28-75 lens but have not made a decision yet.. I wanted some "expert" opinions before making that purchase!


----------



## runnah (Apr 24, 2013)

Did you pass the test?


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 24, 2013)

^  lol


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2013)

$1500 is barely a scratch on the surface of what you should be looking at to become a *professionally* equipped wedding photographer.  If you bought used, $10,000 MIGHT get you close to where you need to be.  Two high-end (ideally full-frame) bodies, pro-level 2.8 zooms from ~10/15mm - 200mm,  a couple of fast primes, and two good speedlights, as well as a shed-load of batteries and memory cards.  For portraiture alone, you can expect to spend 2-3K on lighting alone.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2013)

turtledove773 said:


> I would like to also note that most of photography would be mainly outdoors so that may make some difference with flashes.


Yes, that will add to the cost, because instead being able to just some nice monolights, you now need to buy either battery-powered lights (a lot more money) or expensive pure sine-wave inverters to power your lights.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> A pair of cameras is handy...so are a pair of GOOD, camera-maker flashes, like the Canon 580 EX-II. Do not scrimp on the flash units. If you want to stay Canon, I'd say buy the Canon's 17-55 f/2.8 or whatever it is as the "basic" lens for most shots, and put that on an EOS 60D body, with one of the 580 EX-II flashes. For the second rig, same camera would be ideal, but a Rebel of one sort or another would be okay. It would be nice to have a good stabilizer-equipped lens too, a moderate wide to short tele, to shoot outdoor candids with...even the 24-105 f/4 L which has Image Stabilizer (IS) and USM focusing, would make a decent outdoor "semi-wide to true telephoto" lens on a crop-body camera like the 60D or one of the Rebels. That camera would need a flash too.
> 
> Just as a note: this week I went into a photo store and they have four 580 EX-II flashes for sale used, all at $150 each....now...I don't know about you, but if I were a wedding shooter, I would buy all four of those, for the price of about one brand-new one...



That's a good list but I do have one issue with this. Derrel, would you consider starting out with a 60D and a T3i professionally, even to start with? I find myself thinking that I need a 7D to as my primary and use my T3i as a backup/second body as a minimum. (Yeah, I know it was mentioned on a budget)


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2013)

The outfit I listed above is what I consider that of a low-end wedding pro who is just starting out. Not that much cash outlay....but Tirediron is correct...MANY "professionals" will have a big,big toolkit.

"Most" weddings are reasonably simple affairs, and the majority of the shots can be done with modest "modern" d-slr gear. There are a LOT of people shooting low-end weddings. As to the 60D + 28-75 Tamron....NICE lens choice on a FULL-FRAME Canon...but on an APS-C body, it's not a very good standard zoom....it';s just too "tight" at the 28mm end.

28mm x1.6 FOV = 44.8mm....that is a sort of semi-normal angle of view...not worth a darn indoors... the lens will need to be swapped on and off, on and off all day long indoors!!!! 

YOU MUST have an "event lens". That means a 17-50/2.8 or 18-50/2.8 or 16-50/2.8 or 17-55/2.8, depending on your camera brand or the lensmaker's brand....just gotta own one of those.

Put a 60D + 17-50mm f/2.8 on, add a flash= good for 90% of the event


----------



## Overread (Apr 24, 2013)

Most of the difference between the 7D and 60D is the AF system and build quality and honestly the 60D should be more than rugged enough to survive studio and wedding photography provided that the photography isn't hamfisted with how they operate and keep their gear. 

I'd also consider suggesting a look a the 5D original second hand - it offers an affordable and yet still quality entry into the fullframe (35mm) sensor market. Considering that many wedding photographers and studio portrait photographers often use 35mm over crop sensor the 5D would be an affordable way to shift into 35mm or at least compliment your crop sensor camera with fullframe.


Of course we are just looking at gear costs here, we've not looked at hosting space for a website; advertising; marketing; promotional material; etc..... I've a feeling that you want to really sit down and make a proper and full business plan for this. Really do your homework. You can contact your local government/council as they will often have information lines and packs for people looking to start up small businesses; there can even be grants on offer if you fill in the right paperwork to help you get more finances to start up - plus a formal business plan would give you something to present to a bank of building society to see if you could get a business loan - again this could help you a lot with your startup costs. Of course loans have to be paid back and will cost you more long term; but short term they might well give you that cash injection you need to properly start as a company rather than just shooting 2 or 3 friends weddings and calling it a day with a little bit of pocket money. 

Not also that you can also consider getting into the market by working for an already established company; second shooting or intern work might not be as glamorous as running your own company; but it lets you get the field experience shooting without risking your business name or the clients; furthermore it lets you really see the actual working environment and all that goes on outside of just the picture taking .


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 24, 2013)

If your skills are all in check and you are ready to move up to the most demanding form of photography and make it a business you better re think that budget. My opinion is if you are asking you are not 1/2 way there yet and I don't mean that in a condescending manner. Granted you could be an amazing photographer.


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 24, 2013)

Guess I'll be the negative nancy here. 

If you have to ask what gear you need to shoot weddings professionally....You are not ready to shoot weddings professionally.


Spend more time learning and shooting and picking up things along the way, then market yourself and your trade, and hope you get clients.


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 24, 2013)

Guess I posted basically the same thing as trev.  lol.  oh well.

also, there is so  much more to being a professional photographer than taking a good photo.  That is only a quarter of it in the grand scheme of things needing learned.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Ron,
   60D vs 7D...why not? I always thought of the 7D as Canon's "sports" body...

I think with decent lenses, people ought to be able to get good focus on wedding shots. The 60D gets a bad rap, I think. It's more-capable than the Fuji S2 Pro or the Fuji S2, or the Canon 10D and 20D were, and for a few years those were the more-common wedding cameras of MANy professional wedding shooters. One of my Dallas, TX friends used a batch of Canon 20D's for three seasons...and I own a 20D...he produced around 100 weddings using that, "now primitive" camera...

I think the T3i is probably a much better camera than the 20D. I wish I had access to a T3i...I'd see what it could do.

I dunno...the shooter is very important, and so are the lenses. I think we often see the T3i paired with kit zooms and think it's not that good a camera, but I have seen some of imagemaker46's stuff shot with el-cheapo Canon bodies and top-shelf glass...I think the T3i and 60D both get pigeonholed as newbie-level when they are actually modern, digital SLR bodies...and all the love goes to the 7D and the 5D and 1D series. Weddings? I would rather hire guy with 10 yrs' experience and a 60D vs a newbie with a 1Dx and 1 yr experience...

My responses in this thread have been to the OP who wants to "move" from amateur to beginning wedding pro....gotta start...."somewhere", right??? Low-end weddings, $500 on Craigslist, plenty of customers with little money and limited expectations (as in no grandiose illusions of 40x60 murals,leather-bound albums, super HQ slide shows, mother-in-law albums, guest mini-books, none of that stuff, no 190-person banquet hall shots,etc).


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 24, 2013)

wedding photog that works out of the shop carries 2 60D's.  One with his UW on it, the other with his 70-200 on it.  Been doing it for years and does well.  Nothing wrong with a 60D in the hands of a capable person.

Could he do better with do mark III's strapped to his black rapids?  Sure.  Is he doing great now with his 60D's?  yup.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 24, 2013)

Bestbuy disagrees with you all =)


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 24, 2013)

We don't say that name around here.


----------



## runnah (Apr 24, 2013)

I could spend $1500 just on bags to carry gear. Add a couple zeros to that number and you'll have a better figure.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 24, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> If you have to ask what gear you need to shoot weddings professionally....You are not ready to shoot weddings professionally.



AMEN, well said!


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 24, 2013)

turtledove773 said:


> I would like to also note that most of photography would be mainly outdoors so that may make some difference with flashes.




Think again when shooting outside your going to need some fill flash.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I wish I had access to a T3i...I'd see what it could do.



I see what you are saying about the 60D. Wished we were closer, we could go out for a shoot and you could use my T3i for the day or two.

With your double your money back guarantee, I know that I'd leave a better photographer, or a sore head from getting jake slapped.


----------



## orljustin (Apr 24, 2013)

Sigh.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 24, 2013)

You could pick yourself up a nice Mamiya C330 kit with the 80 and the 135 for like $650. You only need one body because it's Mamiya. Couple Vivitar 285 flashes and some modifiers, get you in under $1000. Spend the rest on tripods and whiskey.

People used to shoot weddings with this stuff! Back when it cost $10,000 in 2013 dollars, but now it's damn near free!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 25, 2013)

To the OP:  why don't you give us a condensed, executive summary of your business plan, plus post some of your best "wedding-like" images.  Then we can have an idea whether equipment (or lack of) is the thing you need to be worrying about.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## pgriz (Apr 25, 2013)

Whoah!  How long did it take you to whip that one up?


----------



## Qveon (Apr 25, 2013)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Just as a note: this week I went into a photo store and they have four 580 EX-II flashes for sale used, all at $150 each....now...I don't know about you, but if I were a wedding shooter, I would buy all four of those, for the price of about one brand-new one...


Dang wanna go to that store for me?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 25, 2013)

turtledove773 said:


> I would like to move to the next level from amateur to professional, specifically in the portrait and wedding genre. Obviously I'm going to need an equipment upgrade (I own an older version of the Canon Rebel XT) What are your suggestions that will not break the bank?? What lenses should I have in my arsenal?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info!



Enjoy the hobby. What is required to jump from camera owner to full time professional is well past what your budget can handle,  I realize that it is probably your passion and dream to become a photographer, but reality is going against you on this, especially these days.  Everyone wants to shoot weddings, they see it as an easy way to make more money than they are making asking people if they want to "supersize their order"  

Everyone on this forum will offer you good advice on what gear you need to buy, but a lot won't just come out and say anything that may hurt your feelings or step on your dreams.  I will, it doesn't sound like you have done any homework on what is involved, you don't have the budget for it, when you come up with another 10k for gear, and I assume learn how to use it, then perhaps you can look at moving forward.  Until then, just enjoy what you are doing.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a friend who is now a prof. wedding photographer she accomplished that in about three years.  She took out loans and in three years paid off about 20,000$ of loans. She can now quit her job and make a living on her photography business alone.  My thoughts are if you are serious and you are bringing in the customers, you should take the risk and make it a business. I'm no pro but if you don't take those kind of risks, you will never know what you are capable of. I'm not saying take out a 20,000$ loan. Just using it as an example.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 25, 2013)

Maybe I'm just being Johnny Raincloud here, but I don't see the OP, or anyone really, being able to make the move from "amateur" to "pro" for $1,500.00. I was spending damn near that much money on lenses while still shooting in green box mode. If you're "pro", you don't want to skimp. Thrifty is fine, but cutting corners can be less than advantageous sometimes.

Personally, I would recommend pouring a bit more money into that financial well until such a time as the OP can go do some _serious _shopping...


----------



## gsgary (Apr 25, 2013)

turtledove773 said:


> LOL not very big!  I would like to stay under 1500.00 if possible!



Not possible


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 25, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> I have a friend who is now a prof. wedding photographer she accomplished that in about three years.  She took out loans and in three years paid off about 20,000$ of loans. She can now quit her job and make a living on her photography business alone.  My thoughts are if you are serious and you are bringing in the customers, you should take the risk and make it a business. I'm no pro but if you don't take those kind of risks, you will never know what you are capable of. I'm not saying take out a 20,000$ loan. Just using it as an example.



Did she start off with a $1500 budget, and what seems to be a limited knowledge of photography and the business side of things?  Probably not.  I know lots of amateurs that could quite easily make the jump to working full time, if they are willing to quit their 9-5 full time paid jobs to do it, the important part here is "full time paid jobs"  Did your friend have a steady pay cheque to go along with the money made from shooting weddings?  Yes she did.  The only risk that was taken is now quitting the full time paid job.  If she had of quit her job at the beginning and tried to go pro, chances are, she'd still be deep in debt.

There is little risk involved in shooting photography on the side if there is always a guaranteed pay cheque at the end of the month.  The risk is quitting the day job, not the photography.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay everyone, I think we've hammered home the fact that OP needs to increase the budget by a significant amount to "turn pro".  No need to keep harping on that.... okay?  Thanks!


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 25, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> Stacylouwho said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who is now a prof. wedding photographer she accomplished that in about three years.  She took out loans and in three years paid off about 20,000$ of loans. She can now quit her job and make a living on her photography business alone.  My thoughts are if you are serious and you are bringing in the customers, you should take the risk and make it a business. I'm no pro but if you don't take those kind of risks, you will never know what you are capable of. I'm not saying take out a 20,000$ loan. Just using it as an example.
> ...



I never said she quit her job, I was simply saying she can now. I was just sharing a scenario and my thoughts. I THINK sometimes you have to take risks with business and I don't mean going in an insanely amount of debt. I mean looking at what you have and what you CAN do to get what you want.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 25, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Stacylouwho said:
> ...



In most cases taking out a 20k loan is an insane amount of debt and not within a realistic budget unless you have a full time job. It is a scenario that someone just starting out and wanting to jump from amateur to professional simply can't do. It is also something that most professional freelance photographers can't do. The professional photo world has changed to a point that the risks outweigh the chances of success.

It's great that your friend is considered quitting her job and concentrating on photography full time, it may very well be a risk she can afford to take. Until she has to make all her income from photography she has taken no risks.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 25, 2013)

In my opinion taking out a loan is a risk.. because, you are banking on paying it off and when you put money on the line like that it is not easy because you cannot predict the future of your business.


----------



## Overread (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't forget government or council grants - they are different from a loan and whilst they can come with a lot of paperwork they can help give you some financial support (and the application and approval of one might also help you secure a lower interest rate on a bank loan afterwards). 

All of that though comes down to having a very good plan of action - of knowing your intended market and of how you're going to set out and take on the business world. It's the long and boring hours of paperwork, research and of making sure that not only can it be done but how you go about it. This is why its often suggested to first try working in the market under someone else - some people are cut out well to run their own business; others are just not. Gaining some experience in the market can help you to find out which one of those you are - it also means that you won't set yourself up with a lot of expectations and possible debt and then suddenly all fall apart.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 25, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> In my opinion taking out a loan is a risk.. because, you are banking on paying it off and when you put money on the line like that it is not easy because you cannot predict the future of your business.



I understand that a loan is a risk, but banks base what and how much they will loan on income, having a job with a guaranteed income makes it easier to get and pay back.  Try walking into a bank as a freelance photographer and see how quickly that loan gets turned down.  I know this from experience.  The dumbest question I was asked, "do you have any money that we can use in order to give you a loan"  I said "If I had the money, I wouldn't be here for a loan"  Guess what, I didn't get the loan.

Anyone that would quit a full time job to become a photographer these days would be nuts.


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 25, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> Stacylouwho said:
> 
> 
> > imagemaker46 said:
> ...



Yes a $20k loan would be silly, so instead I recently took out $30k in debt and am funding three startup business with it. Two are landscape photography related, one engineering.  If things go well that can be paid off in 18 months. If it goes poorly, 5 years. I also work full time. I am busy.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 25, 2013)

spacefuzz said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Stacylouwho said:
> ...




I think as long as you have a solid business plan and catch some breaks along the way things work out.  I can imagine how busy you must be.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 25, 2013)

Im pretty sure i can do a nice job taking family pics with $1500.

5D classic $600
Canon 85mm 1.8 $400
Cowboy studio trigger $30
Yongnuo flash $60
Cowboy studio light stand and umbrella $30

$380 for whatever...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 25, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> Everyone wants to shoot weddings...



I promise you, you will never hear me say "I want to shoot weddings".

I'd rather stick needles in my eyes...


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 25, 2013)

I focus a little bit broader. . .. 


I wanna shoot DIVORCES!

I mean, the rate of fails to success is proven. 

I wanna be able to rock along the newly found bachelor, get the newly "Young and Swingle" shots, and embrace a market that has been there since the days of marriage.

The only reason divorce costs so much, is because it is so worth it! :sarcasm:

Shooting a divorce seems like a LOT more fun!

lol, if folks HONESTLY want it documented, then there is a market to be had. . .sad, but true. Stranger things have happened. I just wanna be on the cutting edge.

Please gents, and the few women who agree, LEMME SHOOT THE DEMISE OF YOUR CHURCH SANCTIONED MARRIAGE!

yet, the church won't acknowledge gay marriage, but please, lets let the heteros to make a mockery of the "institution".

So long as no kids are involved, I think shooting Divorce parties is the new, realistic rage just waiting to happen. Tragedy breeds opportunity. That is just the way of the world, and I would LOVE to be able to capture the special moment where "new found singleness", "being young and swingle", "closing one chapter in life and opening another", I would love to be part of that party.

It's a money maker, just waiting to happen.


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 25, 2013)

shoot funeral.  cha ching, everyone want to remember those.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 25, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> shoot funeral.  cha ching, everyone want to remember those.



I would love to shoot more of that.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 25, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Whoah!  How long did it take you to whip that one up?


 2.4 seconds. . . lol, as for who but it together originally, I dunno. Not often I get to use it, but I think it is relevant in this thread.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 26, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> shoot funeral.  cha ching, everyone want to remember those.


 

Not sure if yo are being sarcastic, but, there is a market for that too.


----------



## turtledove773 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the info. I have been a lurker for months and this was my first post and in my excitement I obviously did not give you enough details. I am an AMATEUR photographer. I am looking for a body, lens and flash to be able to approach a couple of photographers in my area as an intern so that I can learn and one day be able to do this on my own. I have a LONG way to go before that day so I am obviously not wanting to invest 20K at this point.. I just want something to start out with in the professional realm (as an intern) because I know my rebel will not cut it!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 26, 2013)

Shot with Rebel.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 26, 2013)

Robin, obviously the camera is deficient.  The background is blurred.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 26, 2013)

Turtledove773, I'd focus less on the equipment, and more on what you'd want in a portfolio to demonstrate your abilities to a potential employer.  Perhaps you should ask the working pros here what they look for in a prospective hire.  The answer is not what you may expect.  I know when I look for prospective employees for my contracting business, the main equipment that I'm looking for is located between the ears.  Attitude, willingness to learn, ability to think on his/her feet, and interest in doing quality work are all things that are more important to me than the toolkit the worker brings with them.


----------



## dewey (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't worry about 20k in equipment... worry about learning the craft.

You can always rent additional equipment for jobs rather than buying it before hand, but you can't rent the experience.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 26, 2013)

Just go shoot. Take a trip. Try something different. Expand your portfolio. Everything else will fall into place.


----------



## turtledove773 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice! What type lens are you using? I have just the standard lens that came with it and can't get that nice blurred background for the life of me!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 26, 2013)

turtledove773 said:


> Nice! What type lens are you using? I have just the standard lens that came with it and can't get that nice blurred background for the life of me!



I think Robin will tell you that it's not the lens, it's the technique.  Panning is a skill, and getting the right combination of shutter speed and movement comes from experience.  As does knowing WHEN to snap the shutter.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 26, 2013)

Turtledove, not sure if anyone else mentioned it yet, but you should definitely look into renting gear as an option. You don't ever have to buy gear unless buying it would outweigh the benefits of renting it. If you did several paid shoots every month, I'd say yeah, buy your own stuff. However, if you just want something to use while you work as a 2nd shooter for another photographer, consider rental.

I'm shooting an event tonight that would be best executed with top-end glass. However, I don't have it, so I'm renting a $1,400 lens to put on my D7000 for a meager $25. Based on simple math, I could rent that lens for 56 individual days before I reached the $1,400 that it would cost me to buy it new. Plus, gear rental places lower the prices if you rent multiple days. I could get that same lens for the entire weekend (Friday afternoon to Monday morning) for just $38. Now I could theoretically do almost 150 days of shooting with that lens for $1,400. Of course, I wouldn't rent if I had that many gigs lined up, but you get the idea.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 26, 2013)

turtledove773 said:


> Nice! What type lens are you using? I have just the standard lens that came with it and can't get that nice blurred background for the life of me!



That's a panning shot. meaning he was moving the camera along with the car as it was going by and focusing on the car, this keeps the car in focus and the background blurred since the camera was moving as the photo was shot.

I would work with what you have. It's really easy to get caught up into "i have to buy this, i have to buy that to be good" ive done it a time or two before as have a lot of other people, but use what you have. find out how to use it to your advantage, and as you increase in ability and knowledge you begin to see where you are being limited by the gear you have. then you can look at upgrading to equipment that takes care of the previous limiting factor. as you progress in skill and knowledge you will begin to learn what you need to start purchasing to do certain jobs.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 26, 2013)

I started as a "pro" with a Nikon D100 and a couple kit lenses.  The pics could have been higher quality, but in a lot of cases the quality issues were more about my camera experience.

In fact, almost ALL of my issues were about my BUSINESS experience.  More prep work would have helped.  I think a lot of folks have told you basically that... I'm just sort of underlining it with my own experience.

Of course, better gear will net you better results from a quality imagery perspective, and there are certain situations where a lower-end body or lens simply will not cut it (such as weddings in a dark church).  However, if you're not going down that road you have more leeway... and really... pretty much the crappiest Nikon you can buy these days CRUSHES my D100... and the D100 was "fine". 

In time and with success, you can ramp up to better gear as your budget allows... I'm running a D800/D300 now, and all of my glass is high-end Nikon and one high-end Sigma.

Mind you... I'm also a part time pro, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 26, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> I focus a little bit broader. . ..
> 
> 
> I wanna shoot DIVORCES!
> ...



There wasn't a single thing about that that wasn't completely awesome...


----------

